# Where to guy bulk salt in Akron, OH & how much



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Where can I buy bulk salt in Akron, OH and what is the price?


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*How much salt for a 7+ acre lot.*

Right now, the general contractor I am working for is only allowing me to use 6 - 80# bags to do a 7+ acre lot. They wanted me to do it with four. How much salt should it take in reality, two times, three times, four times that amount?


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

earth n wood should sell it up that way


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

and yes that amount seems really low i can't imagine it melts much of anything at 6 bags besides maybe the travel lanes somewhat


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is how they make their money. How much do you think I should be using?


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

we have it.....call Joe Kelly 610-497-9390


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

it's hard to say without seeing the layout but i'd say at least 3x that amount depending on how good the rock is and how far your spreader will throw it


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Salt is $180 per ton at Earth and wood. Bags are $184 per ton. Is there any cheaper places?


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

*way cheaper*

we are way cheaper.....call us 610 497 9390 and quick delivery!
ussmileyflag


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

overdhill1;1006430 said:


> Salt is $180 per ton at Earth and wood.




Should be more like "Rape & Pillage"


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

7 acres would be around 3 tons if they want the whole lot melted off maybe they just want the drive lanes done or just around the building.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

That's more like it. 480# might do, say the handicapped spaces and the cross walks.

Maybe.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

overdhill1;1006430 said:


> Salt is $180 per ton at Earth and wood. Bags are $184 per ton. Is there any cheaper places?


I'm out of Cleveland and can quote you. [email protected], or call me at 216-904-6538


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

$180/ton is crazy high. up here in mich. i am paying $75/ton delivered to my shop.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

overdhill1;1006430 said:


> Salt is $180 per ton at Earth and wood. Bags are $184 per ton. Is there any cheaper places?


There is no way that can be right & bags aren't sold by the ton. They are sold individual or by the pallet. Either 50# or 80# bags. There are 30- 80's to a pallet = 2,400 #

I would call and get the correct pricing or move on to a place that's honest.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

coldcoffee;1007227 said:


> There is no way that can be right & bags aren't sold by the ton. They are sold individual or by the pallet. Either 50# or 80# bags. There are 30- 80's to a pallet = 2,400 #
> 
> I would call and get the correct pricing or move on to a place that's honest.


I have seen 40 bag pallets of 50# from some companies, which makes an even ton. It's a bit odd, as standard is 49 bags, for a 2450# pallet. But, it actuality I think 40 bags makes a bit more sense.

And it's less likely to flip over your SS.

:laughing:


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

$180/ton is rip off....I can ship from delaware to wisconsin for $150/ton so he's really gouging


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the website with the price. http://earthnwood.com/pages/index.html
I know bags aren't sold by the ton, I was just using that as a comparison. There should be a huge price difference between the two.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm familiar w/ the hudson location, as I drive past it often. I honestly don't know why or how that place is even there. I've seen their pricing on landscape goods, which makes sense to me why the place is always a ghost town. As far as their salt goes, the bag material sounds a little high, but the bulk price looks like a mistake. The bulk price is about 2.5 X's what it should be, on the higher end. 

If their trying to pull the old salt shortage crisis pricing, tell them what they can do w/ their salt. Because that really hasn't been a problem this year around here. Maybe give these other guys like Kimber a try. I just had the impression that he was selling large scale orders, but maybe I'm wrong about that. You can go almost anywhere and beat that bulk price. Must be some really special salt they have there!


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree....u can find it everywhere cheaper! lol
I have been hearing of shortages and getting cutoff but it's been 1 town can't seem to get it but another 20 miles away can....wierd?
I know in st. louis,lower indianna,parts of ohio and west va are having some problems but not major ones....no shortage yet but the bins are getting low and thats when u get cut off....when companies worry about the the contracts they have to satisfy.ussmileyflag

just looked at this earth and wood.....good god man ur not even buying from a middle man....hes an end user.......find a kimber...us....somebody other than an end user just reselling!


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

just looked at this earth and wood.....good god man ur not even buying from a middle man....hes an end user.......find a kimber...us....somebody other than an end user just reselling!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

overdhill1;1007467 said:


> Here's the website with the price. http://earthnwood.com/pages/index.html
> I know bags aren't sold by the ton, I was just using that as a comparison. There should be a huge price difference between the two.


i think you are getting the wrong info or something man...a buddy of mine that has a v box gets his salt at earth n wood for 90 ton bulk...maybe that's homeowner price..they give a break on comm'l guys but you have to buy so much...that seems outlandish


----------

